# Way to go, John!



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Just received my monthly newsletter from Vectric and guess who was featured this month? That's right, good 'ole Honest John himself. Congratulations on well deserved recognition! Check it out.

Design & Make - CNC Clipart Models


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

A celebrity in our midst!! Way to go, John!

David


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

HJ Congrats! .... future reads 3rd machine


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Very cool John!


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

WTG, John.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Congrats John!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Congratulations John.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Almost forgot about those. It's been well over a year since I sent those in. They must have been really scrounging for material this month. Thanx for the kudos, gang.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Splendid. Congratulations John.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

You're now World Famous, John! Congratulations.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Great John


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

We always knew you would be a celebrity.
Way to go!
Herb


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> Almost forgot about those. It's been well over a year since I sent those in. They must have been really scrounging for material this month. Thanx for the kudos, gang.


You need to send in a few more now so they have something to post this time next year.:grin:


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice one John.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Congrats John. I remember a time that didn’t seem like that long ago when you were intimidated by cnc’s . Now your a master


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Congrats John. I remember a time that didn’t seem like that long ago when you were intimidated by cnc’s . Now your a master


No - Nope - not in the slightest. I know just enough to be dangerous and can mess things up real good along the the way. The help I've gotten from other people along this journey has enabled me to make a few basic things and become even more scared of a computer.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Congratulations, John...


----------



## Gary Wiant (Jun 7, 2017)

Congratulations John


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Congratulations, now I know someone famous.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Bravo John. I will arrange an celebrity welcome upon your arrival...


----------

